# Remote Retired Gunner



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

ZW or GU, or other? Who has used what and which do you prefer.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Call this guy he buils the best one out there Harold Gardner 225-337-5865 
Jimmy


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

tell us more


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I had a set of Malcolm's which are built using a powered antenna. Worked very well but bulky to pack around as fixed length of about 60 inches if I remember correctly. One thing I was concerned with was hauling them around as it seemed it would be easy to bend the channel/antenna/bracket. Built well but just thought any tweak of the channel/bracket would result in it binding. I bought used, had to replace batteries as they wouldn't hold charge, sold as needed money. I have seen a video of Harold's units and think I'd give them a try when I get a chance if was looking for a RRG.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

GBUSMCR said:


> I had a set of Malcolm's which are built using a powered antenna. Worked very well but bulky to pack around as fixed length of about 60 inches if I remember correctly. One thing I was concerned with was hauling them around as it seemed it would be easy to bend the channel/antenna/bracket. Built well but just thought any tweak of the channel/bracket would result in it binding. I bought used, had to replace batteries as they wouldn't hold charge, sold as needed money. I have seen a video of Harold's units and think I'd give them a try when I get a chance if was looking for a RRG.


Where can I see this video?


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I contacted Harold a couple years ago and he sent it. I didn't save.


----------

